# How much you paid for your HSS724AT/ATD?



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I noticed there isn't much different between AT and ATD (+ - $100). But how much did you pay for it?


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

I paid msrp of 2379 for the AWD version.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

Wow. No discount. How do you like?


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

Don't know, it hasn't arrived yet. The floor models look and feel great. The ones they have are waiting for the upgrade parts. I wasn't expecting any discount on a new model. The dealer told me that he ordered 300 but was cut back to 180 machines. Sounds like it is not a buyers market.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm still deciding whether I should get the AT or the ATD. I cannot understand Honda marketing. Why can't they just have the electric-start a standard model. The price difference is not huge. If one can pay for a $2400 snowblower, what's another $100? Now it make the decision tougher, I can get the AT now or wait for ATD.


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

The dealer has my 724 on the floor with my name on it. I'll have it delivered next Saturday. He only has 1 more wheeled 724 and no more are expected in. I guess Honda has really cut the allotments to their dealers.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

What's the dealer name?


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

Nault's in Manchester. After rereading this post, I do not have the ATD, it is the AWD. Hope I didn't confuse anyone.


----------



## 10 fingers (Sep 6, 2015)

I bought mine at a pre-season price of $2252.09 for a HSS724AATD (track, electric start) on 8/28/2015 paying all money up front at Passmore Service Center in Bechtelsville PA.

The pre-season price is over. Passmore is full service shop that sells a lot of commercial mowers with excellent service. Not cheap but they don't sell junk and they can fix what they sell.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nZone said:


> I'm still deciding whether I should get the AT or the ATD. I cannot understand Honda marketing. Why can't they just have the electric-start a standard model. The price difference is not huge. If one can pay for a $2400 snowblower, what's another $100? Now it make the decision tougher, I can get the AT now or wait for ATD.


If only $100 difference I'd wait for an ATD model, you'll get electric 12v key on start, an on board 12v battery and a higher charging output coil, so that you can install better lighting if desired, but also you can install HAND WARMERS.....!! (you likely can not on an AT model, and if you ever wanted to do it, it can get expensive to upgrade)
:blowerhug:


----------



## don in nh (Nov 7, 2015)

I think on the ATD it's a $50 difference. The AWD was an $80 difference. Not sure why the disparity but it is definitely worth the extra IMO.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

I've just bought the 724AT today with 6% discount. I did not want to wait, 3 dealers I talked to didn't know when they are available. They told me to call them back mid to late December.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

10 fingers said:


> I bought mine at a pre-season price of $2252.09 for a HSS724AATD (track, electric start) on 8/28/2015 paying all money up front at Passmore Service Center in Bechtelsville PA.
> 
> The pre-season price is over. Passmore is full service shop that sells a lot of commercial mowers with excellent service. Not cheap but they don't sell junk and they can fix what they sell.


That is probably the best price anywhere.


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> nZone said:
> 
> 
> > I'm still deciding whether I should get the AT or the ATD. I cannot understand Honda marketing. Why can't they just have the electric-start a standard model. The price difference is not huge. If one can pay for a $2400 snowblower, what's another $100? Now it make the decision tougher, I can get the AT now or wait for ATD.
> ...


It's actually 70 dollars difference. Adding hand warmers plus charging the battery, wouldn't that reduce horsepower?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

nZone said:


> It's actually 70 dollars difference. Adding hand warmers plus charging the battery, wouldn't that reduce horsepower?


I do not believe that there will be a considerable power loss, the HS1336 (with a GX390 engine) has to supply a lot of power for the electric part of the blower wich includes 2 electric motors to drive the unit and it runs a 36" auger housing that moves a lot more snow and throws the snow further than the HS1332 (GX 390 engine as well).


----------



## nZone (Feb 19, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I do not believe that there will be a considerable power loss, the HS1336 (with a GX390 engine) has to supply a lot of power for the electric part of the blower wich includes 2 electric motors to drive the unit and it runs a 36" auger housing that moves a lot more snow and throws the snow further than the HS1332 (GX 390 engine as well).


The HS1336 has a better engine (iGX series) vs the HS1332 GX series. The iGX has a bigger charge coil. But we're comparing the hss724 to an engine that is twice the power output. It may or may not induce power loss with additional hand warmers, but the new HSS724 is being tasked to power the LED light, controlling the chute, and charging the battery. One thing I notice is that the chute rotation speed is proportional to the engine speed. I guess Honda made the electric chute works on the HSS724 by using variable wattage motor. The HSS928 and greater models probably don't exhibit this behavior or the same across the board.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

I don't claim to be an engineer, but, the charging coil on Honda 2-stage machines is energized by a magnet in the flywheel passing over the coil, thus producing AC voltage. Pretty sure the presence (or absence) of an actual load on the coil (battery charging, coils in heated grips energized) do not have any impact on the available horsepower from the engine. 

So, no, I don't think adding heated grips will take away any power from the engine at all. 

What you do need to be careful about is the load required by the grips; if you attempt to pull more amperage than the coil can produce, it will heat up and shorten its lifespan. Repeated and excessive heating/cooling of any coil will cause the windings to fatigue/fail faster.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I don't claim to be an engineer, but, the charging coil on Honda 2-stage machines is energized by a magnet in the flywheel passing over the coil, thus producing AC voltage. Pretty sure the presence (or absence) of an actual load on the coil (battery charging, coils in heated grips energized) do not have any impact on the available horsepower from the engine.
> 
> So, no, I don't think adding heated grips will take away any power from the engine at all.
> 
> What you do need to be careful about is the load required by the grips; if you attempt to pull more amperage than the coil can produce, it will heat up and shorten its lifespan. Repeated and excessive heating/cooling of any coil will cause the windings to fatigue/fail faster.


Thanks for the advise [email protected]


----------

